# Modular or not



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Should a buy a modular SMPS , as i want best cable management on corsair 500R?
Please recommend me best SMPS for Fx8350 + R9-280X + 4x2GB RAM 1600Mhz.
Corsair CX600 vs GS600 vs CX600M vs TX650 vs TX650M


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

your budget? tx650m is not fully modular. it is semi modular only.

i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 620 if your budget is tight although it is not modular

i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 620 if your budget is tight although it is not modular


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your budget? tx650m is not fully modular. it is semi modular only.
> 
> i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 620 if your budget is tight although it is not modular
> 
> i suggest to get seasonic s12ii 620 if your budget is tight although it is not modular



which one should i buy , 5.5k max and corsair only , CX600M or GS600 or TX650


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

tx 650v2 non modular. it uses better components than tx 650m afaik.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

Harshverma said:


> Should a buy a modular SMPS , as i want best cable management on corsair 500R?
> Please recommend me best SMPS for Fx8350 + R9-280X + 4x2GB RAM 1600Mhz.
> Corsair CX600 vs GS600 vs CX600M vs TX650 vs TX650M



Buy Seasonic X650KM3 @ 7500 locally and its fully modular with 5 year warranty.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buy Seasonic X650KM3 @ 7500 locally and its fully modular with 5 year warranty.



His budget is max 5.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> His budget is max 5.5k



Then Seasonic G550 @ 5500.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

@op stick with Non modular as modular are costly



bavusani said:


> Then Seasonic G550 @ 5500.



so cheap ?  In US it is @ $85


----------

